# Motorhome or Caravan - which would be easier to find sites with 4 dogs on board?



## rosetube (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have wanted to go motorhoming and or caravaning for years and am chomping at the bit now to travel aroung Europe for a few months - maybe doing some woofing on the way.  I have only just realised that dogs are a problem in sites and I have 4.  Is this a Big problem?  :rolleyes2: I'm really hoping that this isn't my bubble burst.

I know very little about all this.  Do you have to camp on sites? If in a motor home can you pull into a layby/ lorry stop over or other place?  Any advice would be very well received.

Thank you very much.


----------



## windyjools (Aug 12, 2012)

Most people who 'travel' in Europe go by motorhome, it's easier to find places to stay off-site, and, for most people, there is more choice as to where you can go. If you prefer to stay on-site, then a caravan can give you more comfort and a more stable base from which to explore areas.
As usual, it's a compromise, we chose motorhome, and for us, it works well. Dogs are no more of a problem abroad than here, you just have to decide which way you prefer, take resonable precautions, be prepared for some mishaps, but most of all, enjoy the experience. Don't spend too much time planning the perfect trip, it doesn't exist........look forward to unplanned diversions and experiences......GO FOR IT and have fun.


----------



## rosetube (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks very much Windyjools!

Looks like I need to cough up some cash for a motor home so!... my Seat Toledo will only tolerate a light 2 berth anyway.  I'll be in Munich in 2 weeks so I might have a peak at some of the motor homes there although I suspect they will be out of my class. Am going mental to hit the road so I think I just need to dive in....


Any other advice much appreciated - particularly regarding the 4 hounds...


----------



## vwalan (Aug 12, 2012)

hi i hardly ever use sites here or abroad . usually have a dog with me . she as been travelling since 99 before the passport scheme came out . get a motor home or better still a mini artic . or a fifth wheel camper . choice is yours .but dont miss out . lots of fun out there .


----------



## rosetube (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks VWalan,
Will be travelling on my own apart from the dogs so I appreciate the support .
I just checked out the artic and 5 wheel campers  - second hand looks less scareyprice wise than I thought and great idea VWalan.  May still be financially out of my league but will look closely at that.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 12, 2012)

hi .get the right outfit and you can have a runaround as well . there as been some cheapish 5ers on ebay . and recently a very cheap mini artic set up . needed a bit of work but motor home demountable articulated fifth wheel camper iveco pickup when apart. | eBay
last i knew wasnt sold . have a tel number if you are interested . but they do come up sometimes .


----------



## mark61 (Aug 12, 2012)

Mini Artic


----------



## vwalan (Aug 12, 2012)

bet they only sold little pies or mini things to eat. 
not yorkie bars . (not for girls)


----------



## vwalan (Aug 12, 2012)

heres one to start you off .you could change the unit later . every thing will be on this one to change over.
Four Berth 5th Wheel Motorhome and Truck | eBay


----------



## rosetube (Aug 12, 2012)

VWalan.... wow that's amazing!
Thanks a million for your help!...... The dream continues.....:angel:

Are the 5th wheels easy enough to drive? and are they heavy i.e. hard on diesal?


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 12, 2012)

Unfortunately, I am impartial on this point. Straight answer: Motorhome, no contest.☺☺☺


----------



## vwalan (Aug 12, 2012)

far easier than a normal caravan . mine does about 16-18 to the gallon . but does run a 3.9 motor . my vw lt50 did about 20 to thr gallon on a 2,4  6 cylinder engine . manouverabilty is really good .thats why we have artic trucks . 
that one would i think be slow (the ldv)but then so was my vw . but it went all over europe and maroc several times . i still have it as a spare tug. after all you arent in a rush. 
can always change it later. but at 35,000miles should be okay for a few more.
 mind the iveco daily would drive ok i should think . 
i like the idea of the ldv double cab gives room for the dogs . or even a emergency bed for you . i use mine here as a occasional sleeper cab.


----------



## canalwheeler (Aug 12, 2012)

Motorhome. Definitely.

I wuz gonna go the artic route messen, having been a lorry driver for 30 odd* years, but I was offered a Hymer at such a good price that I decided to go 'rigid'. Haven't looked back since.

*very odd, most of it!

Tone


----------



## vwalan (Aug 12, 2012)

all i can say is have had mine 12 yrs now . best move i ever did . have had alsorts of campers over the years . but totally happy with mine . mind do keep getting an itch to push a fuso 4x4 canter under the trailer. think i could break it though. it already goes into the sahara and up the atlas mountains . i dare say if a hymer fits so will mine . its only 3mtr high .


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Dogs are Dogs, whether in a Motorhome or Caravan, Motorhomes are easier  to find wild camping places in and easier for travelling in, depending on how much extra baggage you intend to use, I.E.awnings, flags etc, do you have  storage for a 5th Wheeler , I notice you are becoming interested in them, be aware  that they are, { can be }very long and require manoeuvring space, easy enough to drive with practice, be aware that Campsites usually charge  per tail for dogs too, so that can get expensive .5 th Wheelers are good value for money usually as it is a Niche market and as they are not so sought after as your average  Motorhome due to size and storage problems you will get more for your money, Alan is  the man for these things as he has had them many years  and will be able to answer your queries best.:cool1:


----------



## vwalan (Aug 13, 2012)

hi .mine is 20ft long altogether 10mtr  in fact my mazda bongo pulling a 10ft caravan is only 9inches shorter all told .
i can get mine by my house at home . so no probs there. every one as ideas of what they want . i carry m,bikes in the back usually .only small dax .monkey bikes . i wild camp almost all the time . can say there is no need to have a car on aframe or trailer . many do that makes for areal long combination . mine can be turned round on a normal 2 lane road . mind it will scrub the trailer tyres but makes it very manouverable. also on ferries its cheaper on length as cars /caravans are normally allowed 11mtr in the cheap bracket ,mine fits that . 
but you make a choice . i say there are bargains out there . spend less and you have less to lose. some new m,homes are losing as much as 8 grand a year in the first 5 yrs . rv,s even more . 
can admit there are a few places down here in cornwall i couldnt get to .but neither would most m,homes , a vw t2 or a mazda bongo .toyota hiace .certainly have an edge on small lanes . cant have it all ways . they cant carry so much of the cheaper items that you can buy in different countries etc . 
have fun buy wisely but have an adventure .


----------



## John H (Aug 13, 2012)

Remember that a caravan that is unhitched from a car and on the highway is technically illegal. I know you see it all the time in England but some of the police on the mainland are not so tolerant! Also, if you want to use aires then they are for motorhomes only (and I have seen the police turn caravans off). Other than that, have a good trip.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 13, 2012)

never had a problem on aires .and a parked trailer in a safe /sensible place is also not a problem . trucks drop their trailers very often . having said that .i dont actually drop mine very often when away . shop in supermarkets etc just find big carparks far easier than trying to park a 40ft trailer when on continental driving . 
12 years ago when i first converted mine it was a bit rare to see a 5er but they are becoming a bit more popular now. think its best not to go too big though .


----------



## lotty (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site :welcome:
We prefer a Motorhome, they give more freedom, we move on everyday so a caravan is not for us.
We have one dog and don't have a problem with him in the van.
It might be a good idea to go to your local dealer to have a look at the various layouts and vans out there as there are many variations. 
Goodluck 
Lotty


----------



## angelaa (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi. I agree with Lotty.  We had a caravan for years, but since getting the motorhome we have never looked back.  So much more freedom, not having to stay on sites.  Also we take our dog with us, and has never been a problem.  Good luck.

Angela.


----------



## rosetube (Aug 13, 2012)

*Many thanks to everyone - Much appreciated*

I think I will go for motorhome.  I think I will feel more confident than straight into a 5th wheeler as new to all this.  If I love it (kindasuspectIwill) I'll copy VWalan.  I really like the seperability of the truck and living quarters.

Just looking on line at Munich campers etc and they seem to be very expensive (as is Ireland) as opposed to UK.   Will be in Munich at end of the month so will have a closer look.  Say I have E10,000 to spend (aprox £8K) what should I be looking for? - is milage more nb than age?  is 10 years old, old?  Sorry, I'm asking for more info now but if you're fairly experienced, it may be a straightforward answer for you.  I ended up in the early hours online looking at second hand horse transporters with living quarters.

Enjoy the rest of the summer!
Rosetube.

I thought I'd have to dump the idea a few days ago when I saw that dogs are not readily accepted (especially 4) on camp sites and as one of you mentione you pay by the tail so it would also be very expensive per night.  But thanks to you lot my little heart is singing again!!!:heart:


----------



## vwalan (Aug 13, 2012)

my experiance is horse boxes and motocross trucke etc are built with a purpose in mind . that isnt a motoir home . its a stable or garage with living area . the living is secondary . very often its far better to build your own . 
i can say this is a nice truck MAN live in motorhome 7.5 tonne HGV commercial sleeper cab long distance build | eBay its actually my neighbours . built to high standard and i would have no probs going off to maroc in this one .


----------



## rosetube (Aug 13, 2012)

vwalan said:


> i can say this is a nice truck MAN live in motorhome 7.5 tonne HGV commercial sleeper cab long distance build | eBay its actually my neighbours . built to high standard and i would have no probs going off to maroc in this one .



That's some machine! Very interesting and very high spec.  I really like the insulation.  Can see the great potential with this but it kind of scares me as its so big.  I really liked the 5th wheelies too but again same issue.  Its a boys toy - but my camping mind is evolving rapidly so I'll rule nothing out.  Concerns I would have are: 7.5 tonne = very heavy on juice?, 400,000+ miles - I know its a big engine but is that not high?, HGV and length create probs camping?  Would need to get HGV licence.  

You know what I'll have to commission you to source my ideal vehicle....


----------



## mark61 (Aug 14, 2012)

rosetube said:


> I think I will go for motorhome.  I think I will feel more confident than straight into a 5th wheeler as new to all this.  If I love it (kindasuspectIwill) I'll copy VWalan.  I really like the seperability of the truck and living quarters.
> 
> Just looking on line at Munich campers etc and they seem to be very expensive (as is Ireland) as opposed to UK.   Will be in Munich at end of the month so will have a closer look.  Say I have E10,000 to spend (aprox £8K) what should I be looking for? - is milage more nb than age?  is 10 years old, old?  Sorry, I'm asking for more info now but if you're fairly experienced, it may be a straightforward answer for you.  I ended up in the early hours online looking at second hand horse transporters with living quarters.
> 
> ...



Are used MH's really that much more in Germany? I guess you've tried mobile.de.
I think if your preference is for a conversion on a panel van, there may be more options in Germany.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 14, 2012)

vwalan said:


> my experiance is horse boxes and motocross trucke etc are built with a purpose in mind . that isnt a motoir home . its a stable or garage with living area . the living is secondary . very often its far better to build your own .
> i can say this is a nice truck MAN live in motorhome 7.5 tonne HGV commercial sleeper cab long distance build | eBay its actually my neighbours . built to high standard and i would have no probs going off to maroc in this one .



What a fantastic bit of kit that is. If I was looking for something this big I'd certainly go down this route in favour of some of those huge MH's that are based on light commercials.


----------



## rosetube (Aug 16, 2012)

mark61 said:


> Are used MH's really that much more in Germany? I guess you've tried mobile.de.
> I think if your preference is for a conversion on a panel van, there may be more options in Germany.




Hi, actually I hadn't tried mobile.de so thank you for that.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 16, 2012)

upto 7.5 ton drive on a pre 97 car licence .you should havec1+e on your licence. 400,000its km. i think . but its nothing they do million miles . about 17-18 mpg . as for size think you will find bm,s m,home is bigger than that man. only just a bit shorter than my artic. mpg gets cancelled by what you can carry .or not having to keep going shopping . plus you can carry a m,bike for those ride arounds . plus you have spare fuel tanks for filling up where its cheap.


----------



## baldybloke (Aug 16, 2012)

I run a lwb Iveco daily self build, with 4 dogs and swmbo on board no probs, we used to have caravans for more years than I want to admit to, and they are great, however with 4 dogs the ease with which you can camp in a motorhome makes that our first choice now, however I keep looking at 5th wheelers....


----------



## rosetube (Aug 16, 2012)

vwalan; as for size think you will find bm said:
			
		

> Thanks for info.  Its very tempting.:tongue:..I checked my licence here in Ireland (EU one - I presume its the same as yours in UK) and I get normal B class which is up to 3,500 kg and E+ B category which depicts a car and trailor. Apart from motorbike and tractor that's it, so I doubt I'm covered.  Might check in motor tax office tomorrow,
> 
> Sorry I don't know the lingo so what is bm,s m, ?


----------



## vwalan (Aug 16, 2012)

someone had a good buy .that ldv one i mentioned on ebay went for 5300 complete . had to be a good one.
i found iveco vans arent quiye long enough to make a good bed across the back and unless you have a 6.5 ton cant have a m,bike in the back as the pay loads are restrictive. far better to have a 6.5 ton chassis cab and a box . just that bit wider and a box is easier to kit out.
when did you pass your test . if before 97 you might have c1+e .but i dont know about irish licences


----------



## rosetube (Aug 16, 2012)

baldybloke said:


> I run a lwb Iveco daily self build, with 4 dogs and swmbo on board no probs, we used to have caravans for more years than I want to admit to, and they are great, however with 4 dogs the ease with which you can camp in a motorhome makes that our first choice now, however I keep looking at 5th wheelers....



Thanks for input.  Nice to know there are other 4 dog travellers out there.:ditto:  Do you find campsites strict on the dogs/ charges  - any discount for quantity?  Any advice?
I keep being drawn to the 5th wheelers too.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 17, 2012)

Done both but motorhome wins hands down.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 17, 2012)

well having had vw campers all my life and towing caravans several times .the move to the mini artic 12 years ago was the best move . 
find no problems wilding and have never been one to use campsites ,but when i have havent been turned away. 
i still have a vw here and a bongo and a teardrop caravan .all have their uses .
 for long terming the truck is far superiour. 
but dont go huge .
 many m,homes are the same size as mine .many are bigger . it works for me .
classed as car and caravan on ferries so get the cheap crossing price. stay under 11mtrs .


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 17, 2012)

Campervan/Motorhome every time.


----------



## baldybloke (Aug 17, 2012)

must admit I avoid campsites, we prefer to wild camp or occasionly use CL's (certificated locations, fields etc approved by the camping club or caravan club etc, these are not supposed to have more than 5 outfits on at any time, and normally only supply water and waste disposal) as long as you keep the dogs under control they generally do not have a problem with dogs, and the prices are normally reasonable, though they have to cover there overheads to supply the facility


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Aug 17, 2012)

*motorhme*

done the caravan for years ,,site fees are going nuts  £25 on avarage ,,,,a 5 mtr camper beets it hands down ,,,in scotland you can stop almost anywhere,,,,


----------



## rosetube (Aug 17, 2012)

vwalan said:


> hi .get the right outfit and you can have a runaround as well . there as been some cheapish 5ers on ebay . and recently a very cheap mini artic set up . needed a bit of work but motor home demountable articulated fifth wheel camper iveco pickup when apart. | eBay
> last i knew wasnt sold . have a tel number if you are interested . but they do come up sometimes .



Hi VWalan,
Would you mind giving me that tel no?  Would like to make enquiries.  

(HGV is out for me due to mad road tax here - would be  E1200/yr - based on weight, vehicle registration tax which is once off would be almost E2,000 - actually possibly more as Revenue decide what is open market value is and you can't estimate it - 13.5%, insurance mad price too and also need to get special HGV licence here.  I have my general licence since 1988 but no system like UK re getting  HGV on older general licence. Hmmm. just wondering if I could update my driving licence in UK and therefore avail of HGV???...  We have low'ish income tax here but highest indirect taxes in Europe apparently).  

Thanks very much.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 17, 2012)

hi my number is 07971962361 . 
here a private hgv road tax is cheaper than a vehicle under 3,500kg . 165 quid a year. also you can drive a rigid up to 7,500kg on a car licence if you passed before 97. 
you maybe able to exchange your licence here and get upto 7,5ton c1+e .i know afew spanish have . you will need an address here though.


----------



## rosetube (Aug 17, 2012)

vwalan said:


> hi my number is 07971962361 .
> here a private hgv road tax is cheaper than a vehicle under 3,500kg . 165 quid a year. also you can drive a rigid up to 7,500kg on a car licence if you passed before 97.
> you maybe able to exchange your licence here and get upto 7,5ton c1+e .i know afew spanish have . you will need an address here though.



That's very decent of you.  Left voicemanil.  Just let me know what time is good to ring.  Thanks.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 17, 2012)

anytime .but not late at night .


----------



## rosetube (Aug 17, 2012)

vwalan said:


> anytime .but not late at night .



Great advice yet again. You'r a star.  :angel: I think there's a book in you needing writing....


----------

